# My Try At Stolloween's Haunted Bust



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have always been amazed at Stolloween's work and I decided to try one of his tutorials myself. I made one of his Haunted Busts found here: http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=2067

Stolloween is definitely still the paper mache master but I don't think I did too bad for a first try:

































So what do you guys think? It seems like October is flying bye. Better start getting things out of the attic and preparing for the big night!

Enjoy the season,
~SuperCreep


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

SuperCreep, you did an amazing job (seriously first try??) !! Just like with Stolloween's work it's hard to believe that's paper mache. Your haunted bust is great and I love your night shot.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

PrettyGhoul said:


> SuperCreep, you did an amazing job (seriously first try??) !! Just like with Stolloween's work it's hard to believe that's paper mache. Your haunted bust is great and I love your night shot.


wow thanks-i appreciate it-it's actually pretty easy once you get the templates set up


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That a great bust. The lighting is great as well. Nicely done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job, SuperCreep! Not only is Stolloween the Master of Mache, but he is also the master of writing tutorials that are clear and easy to follow, which means the user gets great results as well.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Good job, SuperCreep! Not only is Stolloween the Master of Mache, but he is also the master of writing tutorials that are clear and easy to follow, which means the user gets great results as well.


agreed :jol:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good! Gotta love Stolloween Mache.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the work ... love paper mache ... lots of fun!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This looks great!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work, addicted to the technique now?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice work!!!!


----------

